# Bel 550 Radar Detector Offer



## Guest (Jul 21, 2003)

Just thought i'd let you know that the website http://www.speedtraps.co.uk/default.htm are offering the award winning Bel 550 Radar detector for Â£299 incl P&P to ******** members 

Hopefully i'll get mine midweek


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Is there any time limit to that offer and do we have to do anything special other than mention that we're members of the TT owners club? Still thinking aobut it at the moment.

Rhod


----------

